

Introducing AppMake: An AppEngine Makefile - mchadwick
http://geewax.org/introducing-appmake

======
benatkin
It's nice to be able to type something short for such common actions as
running a development server. I'd rather use Rake, or something similar in
Python, though. I tried porting part of it to Rake, and found the syntax to be
much clearer afterward to me. My guess is that more Python programmers would
be comfortable modifying Ruby than would be comfortable editing Makefiles.

<http://gist.github.com/543235>

There are also some Rake-like python tools, but I need to investigate more.

[http://stackoverflow.com/questions/1407837/is-there-an-
rake-...](http://stackoverflow.com/questions/1407837/is-there-an-rake-
equivalent-in-python)

